

A Casino Town Rolls the Dice on High-Tech - gk1
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/07/business/reno-nevada-recasts-itself-as-home-to-tech-start-ups.html

======
vegasbrianc
As a former Casino engineer in Las Vegas, I'm happy to see Nevada diversifying
away from Casinos.

Zappos is trying to revitalize downtown Las Vegas into a tech-hub and Reno's
excellent location makes for a perfect outlaying office from Silicon Valley.
That and the excellent tax system in Nevada make for an win-win for companies
and employees.

I really hope the projects continue to move forward for the sake of the
residents of Nevada.

------
diafygi
Ok, I'll bite. I have a startup. Why should I move to Reno?

~~~
downandout
Reno's OK. Vegas is a very viable alternative, just ask Tony Hsieh (founder of
Zappos). Operating an online-only company in California when it could just as
easily be run a few hour drive away in either Vegas or Reno is a crime against
shareholders and employees. Apple, Facebook, Google and their ilk, along with
their employees, are paying billions of dollars in state taxes that they
wouldn't have to pay in Nevada. That money should be going straight to the
bottom line, not to the California legislature, who will waste much of it on
nonsense.

~~~
ktsmith
Apple and MS actually shield a ton of their money by having offices in Reno.
Microsoft Licensing is on Neil Rd in Reno with Intuit just down the street.
Tons of companies have shell corps in Nevada for tax reasons.

